# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Modification de fichiers MP3

## chobol

Bonjour,

Je cherche un logiciel (gratuit de prfrence) pour modifier des fichiers mp3 : couper un extrait, modifier le taux de compression, .... 

pour info c'est pour en faire des sonneries pour mon telephone (SPV C600)

d'avance, metci de votre aide  :;):

----------


## greg2

Bonjour,

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

----------


## Fl0r3nt

pas mieux ;-)

----------


## Tuxy1

Joli ... L'en vais tester a ds que possible. Merci pour le lien.

----------


## chobol

merci c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait ::D:

----------

